# Romagnoli: fastidio al gluteo. Torna in CL. Rebic salta Roma.



## admin (29 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS nell'articolo sulle rotazioni di Pioli (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ma-giroud-in-cl-tre-intoccabili.109025/unread ) Romagnoli deve smaltire un fastidio al gluteo. Contro la Roma giocherà Kjaer. Col Porto spazio al capitano. Anche Rebic, che difficilmente ci sarà domenica, si prepara per Porto e Inter.


----------



## JoKeR (29 Ottobre 2021)

Rebic si prepara…. E siamo a più di due settimane per una distorsione senza interessamento dei legamenti… come sempre sono senza parole.


----------



## bmb (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS nell'articolo sulle rotazioni di Pioli (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ma-giroud-in-cl-tre-intoccabili.109025/unread ) Romagnoli deve smaltire un fastidio al gluteo. Contro la Roma giocherà Kjaer. Col Porto spazio al capitano. Anche Rebic, che difficilmente ci sarà domenica, si prepara per Porto e Inter.


Il venerdì a Milanello è notoriamente il giorno della conta dei danni. Alle 8 di mattina c'è già un nuovo spaccato. Vediamo quanti ce ne saranno da qui a 60 ore, visto che giocando di domenica sera facciamo in tempo a perdere qualcuno per infortunio/caduta dalle scale/incidente stradale anche alle 19 del 31/10.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS nell'articolo sulle rotazioni di Pioli (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ma-giroud-in-cl-tre-intoccabili.109025/unread ) Romagnoli deve smaltire un fastidio al gluteo. Contro la Roma giocherà Kjaer. Col Porto spazio al capitano. Anche Rebic, che difficilmente ci sarà domenica, si prepara per Porto e Inter.


Io dico bisogna trovare sul mercato uno con le caratteristiche di tomori.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Rebic si prepara…. E siamo a più di due settimane per una distorsione senza interessamento dei legamenti… come sempre sono senza parole.


Lo pensiamo noi che non ci sìa interessamento dei legamenti,non dobbiamo più credere a ciò che la società dice sugli infortunati,perché hanno un qualche interesse a non dire la verità,oppure abbiamo uno staff di incapaci totali,scegli tu qual'e' l'opzione più credibile.


----------



## JoKeR (29 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo pensiamo noi che non ci sìa interessamento dei legamenti,non dobbiamo più credere a ciò che la società dice sugli infortunati,perché hanno un qualche interesse a non dire la verità,oppure abbiamo uno staff di incapaci totali,scegli tu qual'e' l'opzione più credibile.


mi conosci sai cosa penso.... farà la fine di van basten con sti qua


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS nell'articolo sulle rotazioni di Pioli (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ma-giroud-in-cl-tre-intoccabili.109025/unread ) Romagnoli deve smaltire un fastidio al gluteo. Contro la Roma giocherà Kjaer. Col Porto spazio al capitano. Anche Rebic, che difficilmente ci sarà domenica, si prepara per Porto e Inter.


Inizia inesorabile la strage : fuori il primo.


----------



## davoreb (29 Ottobre 2021)

Ci manca tantissimo Rebic sia per far respirare Leao che come prima punti, spero che Ibra recuperi la condizione.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Ottobre 2021)

Rebic era uomo da derby,lo vedrà dalla tribuna,non credo affatto ce la faccia ormai.


----------



## Davidoff (29 Ottobre 2021)

Da qui al derby chissà quanti ne perderemo, mentre l'Inda viaggia beata con l'indistruttibilità dei suoi titolari.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il venerdì a Milanello è notoriamente il giorno della conta dei danni. Alle 8 di mattina c'è già un nuovo spaccato. Vediamo quanti ce ne saranno da qui a 60 ore, visto che giocando di domenica sera facciamo in tempo a perdere qualcuno per infortunio/caduta dalle scale/incidente stradale anche alle 19 del 31/10.


Esatto. A questo giro è uscito Romagnoli... ovviamente Rebic punta sempre la partita successiva. Roba incredibile.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS nell'articolo sulle rotazioni di Pioli (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...ma-giroud-in-cl-tre-intoccabili.109025/unread ) Romagnoli deve smaltire un fastidio al gluteo. Contro la Roma giocherà Kjaer. Col Porto spazio al capitano. Anche Rebic, che difficilmente ci sarà domenica, si prepara per Porto e Inter.


Anche a noi fanno male i glutei quando gioca il capitano.


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo pensiamo noi che non ci sìa interessamento dei legamenti,non dobbiamo più credere a ciò che la società dice sugli infortunati,perché hanno un qualche interesse a non dire la verità,oppure abbiamo uno staff di incapaci totali,scegli tu qual'e' l'opzione più credibile.


Oppure non dicono la verità proprio perchè lo staff è composto da incapaci, e a giudicare dal caso Maignan, parrebbe un ipotesi con una certa attendibilità.


----------



## Maravich49 (29 Ottobre 2021)

Eccallà, il classico infortunio del venerdì.


----------



## Zenos (29 Ottobre 2021)

Eccalla ce mancava il dolore al cul


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Ottobre 2021)

oramai avere 6-7 ai box non si può più considerarla una eccezione ma la regola. E' da 1 anno che è così.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io dico bisogna trovare sul mercato uno con le caratteristiche di tomori.


Dura, cosi come Theo....certi calciatori con certe caratteristiche non è facile trovare delle alternative.


----------

